# This MUST be the dumbest bideo out there



## Spyder

*This MUST be the dumbest video out there*

I don't care how safe you think a horse may be this is just plain stupid.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

oh wow...just...wow, that's all I have to say. :-(


----------



## BeauReba

Bad enough the child isn't wearing a helmet, but he can't even turn his head when his mom calls.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

most of the people i know have been on a horse since they were 2. But i do think that is just plain crazy that someone isn't there to lead the horse around and that kids is not wearing a helmet!!!


----------



## Joshie

Well, that's one way to get a skull fracture.


----------



## blossom856

Can you imagine if the horse decided to roll and someone couldn't get to the kid fast enough?


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

That pony looks _very_ happy. 
Any second now he's going to attack that woman's camera. lol

After working at a riding stable that gives pony rides, 
you'd be surprised how many people ask why don't the saddles have seat belts for their kids.
I just sigh and roll my eyes every time.


----------



## IrishCailin

He should be wearing a helmet!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

That is so painful. I can just see the kid breaking his head open. The pony doesn't exactly look thrilled either. When I did pony rides, I got the seatbelt question a lot too. I don't think people realize that horses are animals, not toys. *Sigh* It wouldn't be so upsetting if he at least had a helmet. Preferably someone leading him also.


----------



## my2geldings

Speechless.


----------



## smrobs

I won't say much about the helmet because I have never worn one. BUT, if the kid is not old enough to stay on under his own power and steer and stop the horse himself, then they need to have someone leading the horse. I was on horses as an infant but I was always with my Dad. He would take me to warm up his show horses and sit me in the saddle in front of him. I got my own horse to ride by myself when I was 4 but I still had my fair share of falls. Bombproof or not, there is always 1 more thing that horses are scared of.


----------



## morganshow11

that mom obviosely want her kid to die... geeze


----------



## moomoo

Wow. :shock:

what would they do if the saddle slipped...and the kid is tied on


----------



## Pinto Pony

That has got to be the dumbest thing I have ever seen. I wonder who ever is running that gig even has insurance??????? I can not for the life of me believe that the mother agreed to tying her kid to a horse!!!! INSANE!!! Where is child protection services??


----------



## farmpony84

no comment.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448

My neice has been riding by herself since she was 2 yrs old. But she can steer the horse by herself and things of that nature and someone is always right beside her. She is now getting ready to turn 4 in March and has her own horse and rides whenever she wants.. But we never straped her in the saddle. I, like so many of you, think that is the dumbest thing I have ever seen. And have to wonder what was going through those peoples head? Poor kid and poor pony.


----------



## CdnTink

I don't know what to say! I am horrified! :evil:


----------



## centrestableswendy

I-D-I-O-T. I think that about sums it up


----------



## Spyder

moomoo said:


> Wow. :shock:
> 
> what would they do if the saddle slipped...and the kid is tied on


That is my biggest concern also. The helmet I could almost understand because finding one that fits could be difficult. But if that horse spooked....I do not even want to think of what may happen then.:shock::-(


----------



## Vidaloco

I'm sure they don't do it anymore, but when I was a kid (back in the dark ages :lol it was common to see pony rides at carnivals and fairs. If I remember correctly the horses where on a lead that was attached to a horse walker though. 
Our saddle club has an annual pony ride set up at a local festival but it is only with very settled older horses and with a lead rope.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Yeah, I don't have a problem with pony rides as long as the horses aren't just trotting around with a baby strapped on it's back. I too was riding horses when I was three or four...but with someone leading it and not wearing a seatbelt.


----------



## Vidaloco

^^ all the above and no one in control of the horse is seriously wrong for sure.


----------



## ohhellneely

****, the pony looks ****ed and that mother is retarded.
there is no way I would let my kid on a pony without somebody leading it like that. 
stupid people.


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww that's dangerous! What would have happened if the horse had toppled or bolted?


----------



## SallyBaby

Some one should be leading the horse for one, and the kid should where a helmet too.


----------



## hntrjmpr

Wow. Just wow. I have no words.

Bouncy! Bouncy! Bouncy!

AHHHHH


----------



## RockinTheBit07

That is one of the stupidest things i have ever seen!!!! That child should be taken away from its parents!! That seatbelt could easily unsnap and plop there goes the baby....and a hoof to his head!! People are just sooo dumb! I looked at the youtube account for this video cause i was going to leave a comment...they disabled comments...probably knew they were stupid irresponisble parents! Oh and she is only 23 (not saying that all young people are like her) but this would explain her "un-parental skills".

And look!! Hes on a treadmill too!! :shock:


----------



## Picture Perfect

That boy could have been seriously injured or even killed. :evil:


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow, what horrible parents. :evil: Esp. the treadmill one...wow; one let go of the arms & that kid would've been seriously injured, no doubt. Shame.


----------



## 1111aqua

I wouldnt trust these people with a plant.


----------



## Lucara

Apparently he wasn't happy with his last horse so they put him on the "bouncy" one.
Thats retarded, not only do both horses have their ears pinned the entire time, but there are other kids not a few feet from him. What if they ran into him because they couldn't control their horse?


----------



## Snaffle

ugh that woman's voice. "AUSTIN! AUSTIN! BOUNCY BOUNCY! BOUNCY BOUNCY!" Thank god my mom didn't sound like that, or put me in a death trap.


----------



## HorseLuva97

horrible! no one was helping the kid or anything!


----------



## qtina626

I am constantly amazed at how stupid people can be around horses!!! She obviously must not be a horse person, or she would know that even the best horses can be unpredictable.

But, aside from that - does anyone else feel sorry for those poor horses? Didn't they all look miserable?

I have never seen anywhere like that place - it looked like complete chaos.


----------



## Skippy!

Holy crap.

When I saw the second video I felt so bad for that pony. What a nice little pony to "take one for the team" like that.

As for the idea/situation/etc... there is far too much for me to comment on, so i'll bring up these points...

I have witnessed a ranch i knew and had been to get shut down BECAUSE.... Grandpa and Daddy wanted to do something nice for their Daughter/Granddaughter on her birthday DDD So they took her to a OMG PONY RIDE YAAAAY!! Mommy didnt know, because mommy said it wasn't safe for a 4 year old to be unattended on a horse. So Daddy and Grampy put this little fresh 4 year old on a horse and STRAP HER IN DDD because its SAFER that way right?!! Thats why we have seat belts on motorcycles RIGHT?!! because we WANT to stay with the Motorcycle as it wrecks... RIGHT?!!! So.. happy girl bouncies on the fun little horsie until he gets spooked, bolts, saddle slips, she LITERALLY... gets her head caved in by the thundering back legs. The horse ran 1 1/2 miles all the way back to the barn with the little girl underneith him... bucking and striking underneith his belly trying to shake her loose... but THANK GOD SHE WAS WEARING A SEAT BELT... because if she wasn't she might have actually -LIVED-. the little girl died sometime in the 1 1/2 miles while the horse was running home. She had no back part of her skull left, and there was blood and... "matter" everywhere.. on the horse, trail, street, etc. Of course, no helmet in this situation either (not sure if they make one that small anyways). The ranch got shut down by the City of Los Angeles later that week. I remember when I went there I TOLD THEM what a dumb **** idea it was to use seatbelts, and they brushed me off.

Now, back on topic to this video (since i strayed off with my "wtf with the seatbelt rant)... Did any one else notice that the fence in the background is like.. easily demolishable by horse? They have 8 horses going in this tight little ring, and if one spooks it'll bash into the rest of it, run through that little toothpick fence, and right into... TRAFFIC DDDD YAY!!

What a terrible idea, and what a terrible place. I feel very sorry for the horses... WTF put BITS in their mouths when the people who will be USING THEM have no clue how on earth to ride?!! These are people with no riding experience and are under no instruction, yet they get these reins put in their hands and go have a bloody ball.

Okokokok.. i'll stop now. Promise. thanks for sharing the videos Spyder/Lucara, It makes me glad that I teach people how to ride.. it'll be one less individual going to a place like that and making those horse's lives more misrable.


----------



## randiekay215

My God. Honestly. What was she thinking? Oh wait, she WASN'T! I can't believe that somebody would actually allow a child that age to ride by himself, let alone not have him wear a helmet or be lead around. I too was a youngster (2 yrs old) when I started riding, but my aunt always lead me around. Until I was 6 anyway. But honestly. Shame on the business owner and double shame on the mother. Absolutely clueless. I don't care how broke a horse is, they're still animals and can do anything they want whenever they want. 
_Strapped_ to a horse without a helmet or lead even?? Yea, no thanks.
I feel even worse for the poor horses that have to deal with idiots like that. WE all know horses are smart and one day those ponies are going to get their revenge I'm sure.....


----------



## bilyeuamber

Wow thats a dumb parent and an unhappy fat not-so-attractive pony.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

tada!!!! and the winner of best parent of the year.......some ppl shouldnt be allowed to have children


----------



## Whipple

I am totally against governement and whatnot having a say in who gets to reproduce or how many, for example how it is in China. But in this case, I would say these people need to be "fixed". Pronto!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

What disturbs the ever loving crap out of me isn't just the asinine woman and the child who's obviously going to get crippled at some point during his short life, but who on EARTH is running this freakshow? Seriously? How do they not have enough accidents to get themselves sued on a daily basis?

I used to work for a carnival, specifically doing pony rides. It was by far the most responsible setup I've ever seen. We had height and weight limits in place, and I had full rein to deny anyone. Bernice cared by far more about her ponies then about money. People would actually scream and complain because when it was 40 degrees celsius, all the ponies would get an hour break every hour (hour of rides, hour of quiet time). They were enclosed in a portable metal pen, and they were each individually led around by a handler to ensure our full attention. And I demanded parents walk with their children and HOLD them if they were under 2-3 years old. I actually had to get beligirent and kick people out at times because parents would be like "HE'S FINE, HE'S FINE!" as the kid is sliding off the flipping side and I'm doing the crabwalk shuffle trying to lead a pony and catch a kid at the same time.

/end rant

People are stoopid.


----------



## Qtswede

My ridiculous 'aunt' wanted me to build her a 'rig' as she put it so she could strap the grandbabies in on her just over green horse. I told her where she could put it in so many words. I cannot stand people like this. When someone takes a ride on my son's aincent super broke pony, I lead the pony, and someone else holds the kid, especially if they're new, or very young. I won't let my son ride with a saddle most of the time on his half worn out pony because I think it's too risky. Lunatics.


----------



## my2geldings

I'm speechless...

I would love to take her "bouncy, bouncy" strapped to a back board with a cervical collar on...


----------



## girl_on_black_pony

That poor UGLY pony is getting jabbed in the mouth everytime he bobs his head 

Poor kid, too. Mental parents. He doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## DarkEquine

Oh my god, that sounds....*heave*...horrible, Skippy!
Very descriptive too...*chunders* What stupid people, and what a horrible end for that little girl!!!
People like that really make me mad. People should have to get a permit to own horses...AND to have children too!!!


----------



## LeahKathleen

Not to mention the kid's got a faux-hawk in every video.... -.-


----------



## mysandi

Unbelievable!!!


----------



## HorseSavvy

Those ponies looked as angry as all helll...dang I would LOVE to put her on a horse...we may have a safer world


----------



## StormyBlues

If you look, the mom does beauty pagents. She is why people stero type pagent girls as stupid. As for the whole topic of this thread, STUPID! My kids are going to be on Blue who is basically a calm schoolmaster, and will be wearing helmets! I have NEVER let a person off the lounge line the first time!


----------



## macnachtan

I'd like to know what pony ride place has the balls to allow those horses to just walk lose like that. It's an accident waiting to happen.

True. The parents aren't too bright maybe but then again, they might not know horses. 

The real person at fault here is the person running the rides. It's up to them to make sure that people ride responsibly and keep the horses/ponies under control for them.


----------



## Audra0729

seriously lady? seriously?

that's too bad.

not only are the 2 pony ride videos bad, a treadmill? seriously? do they want they kid to get seriously injured? they sure aren't smart.

the story about the little 4 year old girl is TRAGIC! Not that I want to exploit the family but a story like that needs to make NATIONAL headlines, maybe some people would wise up.


----------



## macnachtan

Audra0729 said:


> s
> 
> not only are the 2 pony ride videos bad, a treadmill? seriously? do they want they kid to get seriously injured? they sure aren't smart.


They obviously don't read directions, or are one of those to don't think the rules apply to them.

ANY treadmill, including the one right here in my office with me, have a huge sticker on them about not allowing children in them.


----------



## lildonkey8

The poor kid....
Wait! Correction! The poor mama. 
She's so dumb she doesn't even remember that...
...if a horses ears are back: horaey unhappy
...the kid needs a helmet
...the horse was trotting
...if that horse rolled kid would go bye bye
...theres other horses


----------



## equiniphile

lildonkey8 said:


> The poor kid....
> Wait! Correction! The poor mama.
> She's so dumb she doesn't even remember that...
> ...if a horses ears are back: horaey unhappy
> ...the kid needs a helmet
> ...the horse was trotting
> ...if that horse rolled kid would go bye bye
> ...theres other horses


 This thread is a year and a half old....


----------



## horseobsessed977

This is so stupid...
So many things wrong with this picture and his mother annoys me so much... haha.


----------



## Scoope

.... shaken baby syndrome is all I can think ...


year and a half old or not , it is still horrific.


----------



## tinyliny

OMG! I hope she gets roasted on Youtube! In a split second, just imagine what could happen to that beautiful baby boy.


----------



## Shalani

OMFG!! That poor child. How people can be so dangerously stupid makes me sick to my stomach !
BOUNCY BOUNCY ....


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Scoope;1010341year and a half old or not said:


> *shakes head* I think everything has been said about parental responsibility and shame on the owners of that place. I sincerely hope it has been shut down.
> 
> I am really fighting the urge to send this woman an email via her website shared on youtube :evil:


----------



## Kawonu

I could see something run at this horse, spook it, cause him to rear and fall over... then how would that parent feel? Probably like a moron for 1) using a belt to hold the kid on, 2) not leading the horse him/herself and 3) not putting a helmet on the kid. Fools, people tend to be.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

anyone else notice in the video of him on the little chestnut pony, watch from 7 seconds the second to last pony, it lunges for the horse in front to try and bite it.


----------



## maura

What's with the pulling up old threads? Spyder's original post was from *2008*; the kid in the video may be in kindergarten by now if he survived.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I didn't read everyones comments, sorry if I repeat something.

The obviously already mentioned helmet issue is crazy - the consequences of this could be extreme, such as death. Also if you look at the other video of him on the little brown pony - you see other kids with no helmets on, some with no shoes. 

I think all of this video(s) is un-responsible. The kids are trotting around with no helmets, some with no shoes and no previous education - however they are trotting around with no leaders or anything. I do not like the way they are "held' into the saddle either, what happens if the pony fell, rolled or something else along these lines?

...and I just read the second page to find out its from 2008. Sorry guys!


----------



## paintluver

Those parents are so irresponsible. That pony looks so mad, poor guy. He is an animal, not a car... Seat belt= safe in car, not on ponies.... Makes my heart break.


----------



## Rachel1786

MacabreMikolaj said:


> What disturbs the ever loving crap out of me isn't just the asinine woman and the child who's obviously going to get crippled at some point during his short life, but who on EARTH is running this freakshow? Seriously? How do they not have enough accidents to get themselves sued on a daily basis?
> 
> I used to work for a carnival, specifically doing pony rides. It was by far the most responsible setup I've ever seen. We had height and weight limits in place, and I had full rein to deny anyone. Bernice cared by far more about her ponies then about money. People would actually scream and complain because when it was 40 degrees celsius, all the ponies would get an hour break every hour (hour of rides, hour of quiet time). They were enclosed in a portable metal pen, and they were each individually led around by a handler to ensure our full attention. And I demanded parents walk with their children and HOLD them if they were under 2-3 years old. I actually had to get beligirent and kick people out at times because parents would be like "HE'S FINE, HE'S FINE!" as the kid is sliding off the flipping side and I'm doing the crabwalk shuffle trying to lead a pony and catch a kid at the same time.
> 
> /end rant
> 
> People are stoopid.


I actually went to a zoo once where they did pony rides, my son was 2 at the time and i was going to pay for a ride for him until they informed me that parents were not allowed to stay with their child during the ride! No pony ride for him lol I'm sorry but i'm not going to let some stranger(who's knowledge of horses i don't know) lead my kid around on a pony i don't know with me behind a barricade 10 feet away. I thought that was the most ridiculous thing i ever heard.

oh and as everyone already said over the 2+ years this post has been up, seat belts and horses are not a good combo!


----------



## KnB

" Ooo Bouncy Bouncy Jumpy Jumpy " it's crazy, they think its safe cause they have a belt around the child for goodness sake.


----------



## lildonkey8

The seat belt makes it even MORE dangerous. Period!


----------



## starlinestables

I checked out this ladies channel too.... They give new meaning to the stereotype that beautiful people are just DUMB! Her husband is a body builder and is absolutely gorgeous though... YUM. Most people are horse dumb though...the treadmill? probably not the best.. but SHAME on the people running that horse torture facility!


----------



## faye

Children that young are the entire reason the basket saddle was invented!


----------



## lildonkey8

Basket saddles are pretty cool boy!


----------



## DSJ46

I am not horrified at the kid riding, BUT NO HELMET! YIKES!


----------

